# Finals: Los Angeles Lakers (2) vs. Boston Celtics (3) [Game 6]



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/2togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/FinalsGT-5.png">​


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Win this one, and it's a whole new ball game.

I'd like to see Kobe step up for this series. And Gasol and Odom have repeats. Get the monkey off the back and win one in Boston.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Spread those cheeks Boston...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow, is this game ever important.... win this, and I am confident we take this series.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Believe!! 2 games to win it all! We have yet to play our best for any extended period of time and Kobe has really only been RELATIVELY avg at best. Do it!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

It is encoraging to know that we have pushed this Boston team this far not playing anything near our best ball. If we bring it like we did against the Spurs, we'll totally kill them. 

We just need the team to click for two games and we got it. Come on! lets show the world that you can not 'buy' a ring.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^While I'd love to share your optimism, there's a good reason why we've not played near our best ball. Boston's defense. I expect it to only toughen up in Boston, although I like the fact that Perkins is supposedly done for the series, because he's a much bigger clog in the middle than Poo (I'm sorry... Powe) or PJ Brown. All thought the latter could be stopped, if he got called for half of the fouls he comitts while clearing the lane with his arms and body... which I don't expect to happen in Boston anyway. I also hope that Rondo is better and plays more, because Boston is clearly having a lot of trouble on offense when Kobe is allowed to sag off of Rondo and clog the middle. 

We can pretty much scratch any hope that Kobe explodes for one of those 40+ point games. At least an efficient 40 points that is. We don't need 40 from him on 16-37 shooting and Boston has made it pretty clear that they won't let him beat them. The real question and the thing that worries me is whether he continues to pass the ball out of the crowd and take a little less bad shots than the last two games and are our shooters ready to hit that open shot on Boston's parquet (yes Fish, Radman, Sasha and Jordan, I'm talking about you). If the latter doesn't happen, I'm sadly predicting the team's demise in the hands of Kobe shooting on every possession over triple teams.

But, all is no so grim. Our players have nothing to lose and can really put Boston in trouble if they win tonight, because they'll start doubting themselves, and we know some of their players aren't quite the mental rocks (KG, I'm looking at you). And the most important thing: as I've read the interviews with the players, they aren't giving up, have gotten over Game 4 and are promising to lay it all out. Kobe said that this is like the Elite 8. Well, the Lakers earned ther spot in the top 4. Win the next one and you have a chance to win it all, guys!!!

Go Lakers!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

NBA Marketing executives and David Stern have warned the refs that the Lakers win tonight and push a 7th game!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

There no way we are going to get any fair calls in Boston. If the refs call the game the way they did the first two in Boston, we are toast. I have watched a lot of NAB ball in my time and I have never seen anything that blatent. 

If not all on the refs though, our defence has been horrible. It was particulerly bad in game 5 - did you guys see those two or three baskets Boston made on inbound plays?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Refs for tonight:
Rush, Salvatore and Joey Crawford.

The Lakers are 14-3 when Rush is not officiating and 0-3 when he's the ref. He officiated the OT loss against Utah, in which they shot 45 FTs compared to our 25, the loss against SA in which they just beat the crap out of us, the first game in Boston. Thank goodness we didn't get Derosa, Javie or Danny Crawford because one of those always officiated in our losses. I guess they're saving them for game 7 if necessary. 

Guys, I'll tell you this upfront: prepare yourself for an overwhelming FT discrepancy favouring the Celtics tonight.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i was bummed out for a few days, but i still believe the lakers can do it. celtics won't have perkins around to bruise odom up (i think he was winning that matchup, sadly).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Season on the line tonight - Lakers need to come to play and take this to 7 games! Let's go Lakers! I want to see you playing on Thursday night!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

You beat me to it Plastic Man

This game is in the bag fellas. Get ready for game 7 :smoothcriminal:


Plastic Man said:


> Refs for tonight:
> Rush, Salvatore and Joey Crawford.
> 
> The Lakers are 14-3 when Rush is not officiating and 0-3 when he's the ref. He officiated the OT loss against Utah, in which they shot 45 FTs compared to our 25, the loss against SA in which they just beat the crap out of us, the first game in Boston. Thank goodness we didn't get Derosa, Javie or Danny Crawford because one of those always officiated in our losses. I guess they're saving them for game 7 if necessary.
> ...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lets go!! Punch them in the mouth take the lead and keep it!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If we play like we did offensively in game 5 we can win this game. Kobe can scrap out 30 Odom and Gasol between 16-20 we'd be in good shape to win.

The 2 keys defensively should be switching Odom onto KG if Pierce and Kg run the pick and roll. Odom can trap PP when Gasol just has no clue in space. 

Contain that play force the pass back to KG and we're in good shape.

The other issue is limiting the Celtics 2nd chances we have to have the guards alert and ready for long rebounds and have Gasol and Odom fighting hard for the rebounds when they're getting pushed in the back.

We don't need a miracle to win just an attentive alert team as well as coaches.

Please Phil Jackson keep a short bench make Kobe, Odom and Gasol play real big minutes. NO MIHM PLEASE.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Plastic Man said:


> Refs for tonight:
> Rush, Salvatore and Joey Crawford.
> 
> The Lakers are 14-3 when Rush is not officiating and 0-3 when he's the ref. He officiated the OT loss against Utah, in which they shot 45 FTs compared to our 25, the loss against SA in which they just beat the crap out of us, the first game in Boston. Thank goodness we didn't get Derosa, Javie or Danny Crawford because one of those always officiated in our losses. I guess they're saving them for game 7 if necessary.
> ...


Blah, blah, blah...All those games were before the latest ref accusations... I truly expect a relatively faired called game. No excuses! Just win a basketball game, nothing more!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i expect the game to be called closely too.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I expect Kevin Garnett to get away with moving screens all day as well as grabbing onto jerseys and elbows since Rush is a ref. Our best bet is to have Mbenga start a fight with KG in mid court and have them both get ejected


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

We need one of those road victories like we had against the Jazz when we got out early and took the crowd out of the game. Just 2 big games, that's all we ask for!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Lets GO LAKERS!!!

Do it, do it now.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

This game can't start sooner! Come on Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's ready for war, they're ready for war
He's got machetes and swords for any ****** that said they were raw
His uz' as, heavy as theirs, yeah they met him before
He just didn't have as large an arsenal of weapons before
Kobe will step in the door, he'll lay their heads on the floor
With their bodies spread on the bedspread, red on the wall
red on the ceilin, red on the floor...

Go Lakers!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We can win this game. Every game in this series has ben close...so imagine the outcome if the "real" Lakers show up tonight!!! We can't give up so many layups. We have to turn them into shooters...like they have done to us. Now we have to listen to those clanky Boston rims again!!! I hope they only clank when the Celtics shoot!!! GO LAKERS!!! DEFENSE...DEFENSE...DEFENSE!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man we need a great game from Pau and Odom


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All right fellas, I'm out for the night. Hopefully when I get back, there will be some celebration in here.

I believe in this team, and hopefully they don't come out and disappoint us. We've got to live to fight one more day. Don't let the crowd affect anything; just come out and play like the team everyone knows is capable of playing.

LET'S GO LAKERS! BEAT BOSTON! BEAT BOSTON! BEAT BOSTON!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Game time, people. Let's do this!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets go to work... Now or Never!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Early fouls on KG, Pierce and Perkins


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bad turnover...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe starts off on fire!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe Freaking Bryant


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If odom is going to drive... please please please finish


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

How was Kobe not fouled???


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe with another 3!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Radmonovic is so ****ing bad.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't get why we have him starting still. 

We're very fortunate so far. We're up 1, but they are shooting horribly. I expect them to catch fire soon.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Gasol's softness and Radmanovic's inability to stay with Pierce is killing us.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Eternal said:


> How was Kobe not fouled???


It couldn't have been more obvious.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Will we see Ariza?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

The only reason I see why we would have Radmanovic out there is for spacing, but his shot hasn't been falling for the most part. I'd rather have Ariza on Pierce and just let him do the best he can do. At least he isn't a defensive liablity, even though he is offensively for the most part.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Will we see Ariza?


We should see him soon here.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

2 on Perkins


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lucky Pierce missed that shot.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh god, now Walton is out there. Bring in Ariza please!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> 2 on Perkins...


Yeah really great to see Perkins with the two fouls.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

2 on Perkins...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

**** KG is really feeling it now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Not good to see KG hitting his jump shots.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It's good to see the Lakers are getting to the line early.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

phil clearly thinks offense only will win this series, ariza had a good game 4 and phil hasnt played him good minutes since


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Farmar pass the ball to a wide open Kobe please.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Looks like Gasol saved his absolute worst for last. He looks like a tissue out there. 

Sickening.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Watching Pau Gasol play is incredibly frustrating. 3 TOs, getting abused by KG, and you can't even score on Paul Pierce in the post? dudes softer than a freakin marshmallow.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We're getting some calls... thank you god.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Doc gets a T


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man I wish the Celtics didn't have so many three point shooters and I also wish Sasha wasn't a ****ing idiot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That pass by Odom was an example of why he'll never win a championship: he's an idiot. WTF are you thinking making that pass in an elimination game when you're losing and have no momentum?

That's why we're going to lose this series...we're far stupider than they are.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus Christ Gasol.... DO ****ing something.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How many ****ing three's does eddie house hit in the ****ing corner.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

9 point deficit now... ouch.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

This defense is incredible.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Unless we get away from the Kobe vs 5 Gameplan we're screwed.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

3 Fouls on Fisher


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we suck


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Phil Jackson has no idea how to attack this defense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

At least Gasol, is starting to play.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Gasol couldn't get by a PP screen. Then he throws it into KGs hands....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

For the love of ****ing god... WTF Vlad!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There is no way we can win if we can't hit wideopen jump shots. **** you Walton.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gotta give credit to the Celtics defense. They look amazing out there.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We're done. There is no other way around it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah this game and season is over guys.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I want to throw up... I won't be posting in the second half. 

Pathetic. Fire Phil, hire someone who bothers to make in-game adustments.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

The opening minutes of the 3rd quarter will let us know if the Lakers have any fight left.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Can't say this wasn't seen coming.


Thank God it's over because this series has been too painful. Phil just doesn't have it as a coach anymore. Look at our players. They have no fire. Do they even want this?

The sooner Phil is gone, the better. With Bynum coming back, we have the players to get this done. We don't need him anymore. It's B. Shaw's turn. Phil just isn't a tough coach. You can see it by the way our guys are getting thrown around out there and we do nothing to retaliate. He got away with it when he had MJ and Shaq, but this team needs tough coaching in order to respond to tough physical play.

His coaching job in these Finals has been pathetic.

And could it be any more obvious that we have to do anything and everything possible to get rid of Radmanovic? The guy is garbage.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Not the way I wanted to go out. Dam the celtics are good.

How the hell did they almost loose to the Hawks and the Cavs?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Silk D said:


> Not the way I wanted to go out. Dam the celtics are good.
> 
> How the hell did they almost loose to the Hawks and the Cavs?


They were playing at the level of the competition. They certainly aren't doing it in the Finals. Also doesn't help that Allen usually plays at another level when he is on the floor with Kobe.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

uh wow.. thats all I can say!


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

kobe is definitely not the heir of the majesties nor the zen master is the coach he used to be 10 years ago.

or it could be that, with guys like rad, the players aren't responding to he might be saying!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Silk D said:


> Not the way I wanted to go out. Dam the celtics are good.
> 
> How the hell did they almost loose to the Hawks and the Cavs?


Atlanta was _willing_ to bang, be rough and claw every possession down low . Lakers arent.



Cleveland _plays_ a very team oriented defense. Lakers does not.




Man, I know we're going to lose, but I never thought its going to be this bad.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Phil just doesn't have it as a coach anymore. Look at our players. They have no fire. Do they even want this?
> 
> The sooner Phil is gone, the better. With Bynum coming back, we have the players to get this done. We don't need him anymore. It's B. Shaw's turn. Phil just isn't a tough coach. You can see it by the way our guys are getting thrown around out there and we do nothing to retaliate...this team needs tough coaching in order to respond to tough physical play. His coaching job in these Finals has been pathetic.


Maybe it is time for a coaching change. PJ has been severely outcoached in this series...and our players are not helping either!!! We are playing with no sense of urgency. The desire and heart doesn't seem to be there anymore. This young team needs a touch coach that will show some emotion and get in some faces. Sure, the Celtics play great defense, but not great enough for our team to do a total 180 and stink it up this entire series...with no apparent adjustments being made!!! Maybe it's time to abandon the triangle and the Zen.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

At least make it interesting, Lakers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Exactly. How is it that the Lakers are being outhustled on every single play and get the ball slapped out of their hands on every single play.

Gasol isn't a winner. Odom isn't a winner, and I'm beginning to wonder about Kobe.

Let's just hope that Bynum doesn't wither like a dry prune under pressure.

Look at the Celtics...Rondo is coming up big. House is coming up big. Posey is coming up big.

Name one Lakers role player who has shown up to play this series. You can't. Not even Fisher. That is very, very sad.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Radmonovic and Walton have to go.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hopefully Andrew will provide some muscle and toughness


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Gasol isn't a winner. Odom isn't a winner, and I'm beginning to *wonder about Kobe*.



LOL. So you want to fire Phil, and you're questioning if Kobe's a winner? Be easy man, we're all a really dissapointed.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Maybe this'll be a retelling of the 80's. They win the first one, we win the next two.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Man, that game 4 meltdown killed us.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Time to get rid of the Euros. Get some tough Americans in LA.


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

I think what we miss more than anything is a true point guard, someone to spread the floor and keep the Celtics from crowding out the paint. It's much easier to defend against a team that doesn't have a true point guard because their attacking options are limited. As great as the C's defense is, we're making life for them relatively easy as noone is penetrating and dishing. All we seem to do is go for a soft post-up with Gasol or settle for useless jumpers.

Having said that, I am shocked and so sad that we haven't shown sustained FIGHTING SPIRIT during this whole series. It's pretty weird actually, as if none of them want a ring.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

On the bright side, now we can start taking all the rumors threads for the offseason seriously!!!

Trade Odom? VladRad?

Artest to the Lakers?

Hinrich in purple and gold?

Bring it on!!! Check out my signature...hehehe


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

let the Celtics get their licks in now..come next year its gonna be a different story. This Finals loss will linger in our players mouthes the whole summer. Its just more motivation for Kobe and the boys in the offseason...


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

the lakers built a contender, now they just need to put the finishing touches to make a champion.


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Man, that game 4 meltdown killed us.


even being a european that's what i think, too.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The sooner Phil is gone, the better.
> .


only if Kurt Rambis is the next coach.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

The One said:


> only if Kurt Rambis is the next coach.


Yeah, I'd be down with having Rambis be the successor, but I think that Phil has a little more left.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Yeah, I'd be down with having Rambis be the successor, but I *think that Phil has a little more le*ft.


that because he has more years on his contract...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

whats more terrible is how the celtics Fans outplayed the Lakers Fans


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

this is sickening


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah we really didn't deserve to win this, fans or players.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Feel free to use my avatar


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not even that upset after the 1st quarter you could see what was gonna happen, Odom had no points from the field, Gasol hadn't scored, and Vlad hadn't scored. It was apparent that we didn't show up to play. 

On to next season. Phil Jackson and Kobe will take the Heat but truthfully the Celtics werejust better. They were tougher physically and mentally. 

They had 3 of Kobe's peers as allstars and Kobe didn't have any. 

Phil Jackson could have coached better in game 4 during the collpase but the Celtics were better. 

This wqaas no upset the Celtics proved all season long that they were the best.

we need to make some slight changes nothing whole sale.

Get a small forward with some toughness and scoring we should go after Artest hard, and get Bynum back to full health.

Having Bynum at center is gonna make a huge difference and getting a strong wing defender is gonna help.

gotta get Vlad and Luke outta here.If we can.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

if they keep any euros, they better send them to west 4th street in manhattan.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Celtics clowned us tonight. After watching with my heart on the line against the Celtics during the Magic era this will last for a short while. If Kobe and Phil are great we will return on a mission. 

Bad learning experience. But it'll pass the agony.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

What happened to the face we saved by winning game 5? :sad:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Celtics clowned us tonight. After watching with my heart on the line against the Celtics during the Magic era this will last for a short while. If Kobe and Phil are great we will return on a mission.
> 
> Bad learning experience. But it'll pass the agony.


I wish I could think of this as a learning experience.

Kobe and Phil already lost to the Pistons in the Finals.

We already lost two straight years to the Suns in the first round. What more do we have to learn?

This was just sickening. Something is missing from this team and it's more than just Bynum. You shouldn't lose the deciding game of the NBA Finals by 40 points.

Bynum alone isn't going to bring the toughness needed to turn this 4-2 loss into a 4-2 win. More personnel moves are needed. We need a strong wing player.


----------



## kwyjibo (Dec 28, 2003)

Take solace in the fact that your team still has the most optimistic future in the NBA.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

where do we go from here?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well i guess we can start the off-season thread.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Guys,you had an awesome year.If Bynum was healthy,this would have been a much different finals.Hold your heads up high,and come back stronger and healthier next year


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sucked seeing Turiaf and Kobe tearing up. I can't even imagine what this is like for Kobe. Majestic season and it only results in another Finals loss.

Can you get any more motivated that he already was this year?

And hey...at least KG made an *** out of himself, right? ...right?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I wish I could think of this as a learning experience.
> 
> Kobe and Phil already lost to the Pistons in the Finals.
> 
> ...


Defense at the basket can easily turn around a 4-2 loss into a win we lost game 4 because of our lack of presence at the basket. 

Bynum will give us size on both ends. 

Magic Kareem and worthy got beat down in game 1 of the Finals. it happens we brought no heart to this game tonight. 

What experience did we have before going through it this season.

We were killing the young players and they developed. 

Phil and Kbe lost in the Finals not this bunch of guys. 

Magic and crew came back to win Kobe and Phil can as well.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> where do we go from here?


Well hopefully Bynum comes back 100%, then we need to go out and find a couple more mentally tough players and a few physical ones wouldn't hurt as well.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm not gonna say anything other than well played ( outside of tonight ) , making the finals is still a huge achievement and you ran into a team which had more emotion and pride riding on this season then anyone in recent history

if i were a betting man (which i am) id say we could well see the same finals next season, get bynum healthy, try and get a tough defensive player and come back stronger

im out


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Well hopefully Bynum comes back 100%, then we need to go out and find a couple more mentally tough players and a few physical ones wouldn't hurt as well.


That's what I'm thinking, but who stays and who goes? I'm thinking that RadMan has to go. His 3 pt shooting isn't even good enough to warrant big minutes on the court. 

I wonder what we can get via trade or free agency. What kind of guys do we target? Although Odom is greatly talented, is there enough room for him or do we trade for lesser talent, but more heart? 

Prince or Battier would be great, but how likely are either? So many questions- the room is spinning.

This will be a long, but interesting off-season.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> I'm not gonna say anything other than well played ( outside of tonight ) , making the finals is still a huge achievement and you ran into a team which had more emotion and pride riding on this season then anyone in recent history
> 
> if i were a betting man (which i am) id say we could well see the same finals next season, get bynum healthy, try and get a tough defensive player and come back stronger
> 
> im out


True. Your team was the better team. Hope to see you guys next year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bynum will be a huge piece, but we still need a strong wing defender.

2004 Pistons: Hamilton and Prince
2005 Spurs: Ginobili and Bowen
2006 Heat: Wade and Posey
2007 Spurs: Ginobili and Bowen
2008 Celtics: Pierce and Posey (and Allen)

Lakers have Kobe and....Kobe and...no one.

To beat that Celtics team next year, yes, we need that inside defensive presence that Bynum will provide. We also need a stopper on the defensive end. The answer is more than Trevor Ariza. The answer is someone like Prince, G. Wallace, Artest or Battier.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Id be trying to pry Posey away from us with all your might

i pray nobody can do it though


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Get rid of the weak minded players that almost guarantee a loss when everybody else is championship mode. I'm thinking Radmanovic and Odom need a ticket out of town. These are guys who won't be crushed by this. The rest of the guys will learn and fuel this torture into a championship run next season. The Celtics have toughness 1 through 15. We need that mentality. Cut the weak links.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

We need Michael Cooper!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

How can we get rid of Vlad? Do you think any team would actually want to trade for him? He's the kind of player you package with a really good one (make the other team take crap)


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Get rid of the weak minded players that almost guarantee a loss when everybody else is championship mode. I'm thinking Radmanovic and Odom need a ticket out of town. These are guys who won't be crushed by this. The rest of the guys will learn and fuel this torture into a championship run next season. The Celtics have toughness 1 through 15. We need that mentality. Cut the weak links.


Exactly.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Not like we can package him with Odom...that would be 20mil in contracts and Vlad has 3 more years (player opt you know hes taking)


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Get rid of the weak minded players that almost guarantee a loss when everybody else is championship mode. I'm thinking Radmanovic and Odom need a ticket out of town. These are guys who won't be crushed by this. The rest of the guys will learn and fuel this torture into a championship run next season. The Celtics have toughness 1 through 15. We need that mentality. Cut the weak links.


Great point.

we lacked the mental toughness and guys like Vlad, Odom and Gasol contribute to it. 

Gotta get a couple more tough guys with an ability to make shots. 

We should trade for Artest.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ouch, I feel bad for you guys. Getting beat this badly just has to hurt. Watching the game made me hurt inside. I couldn't imagine getting beat this bad in an elimination game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Not like we can package him with Odom...that would be 20mil in contracts and Vlad has 3 more years (player opt you know hes taking)


Don't package them together. Odom is an expiring, that will be no problem to move. Vlad is tricky, but we can pull a Kurt Thomas or Jahidi White type deal. Package him with draft picks for a much lesser player just to entire someone else into picking him up.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

hope you are right


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Odom + VRad for Marion! 

Yeah I know it aint gonna happen.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

You might want to go for Artest ...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Attila said:


> You might want to go for Artest ...


Which we've all talked about now in several areas.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I just wanted to offer my sympathy to you guys. As much as I loved seeing my Celtics win a championship, it was pretty painful to watch the Lakers play with such lack of heart. As a fan of the game, you never want to see that happen, especially in an elimination game in the Finals. The Lakers looked like they didn't want to be there. I really question Kobe's leadership abilities. The great players should never let their teams give up. Kobe himself looked like he gave up. Sure, the Celtics played pretty good defense on him, but if he really is the best player on the planet, he should find a way to either get himself or his team going in such an important game. Even if they don't win, the effort should still be there. The Lakers were the well rested team, and the Celtics were the beat up team. The energy should have been in the Lakers' favor, even on the road. 

But overall, the Lakers had a great season and must be congratulated on that. It's certainly not easy to come out on top in the West. Hopefully, the exposure of their weaknesses in the Finals will only make them get stronger. It would definitely be exciting to have a rematch next year.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

mrsister said:


> I just wanted to offer my sympathy to you guys. As much as I loved seeing my Celtics win a championship, it was pretty painful to watch the Lakers play with such lack of heart. As a fan of the game, you never want to see that happen, especially in an elimination game in the Finals. The Lakers looked like they didn't want to be there. I really question Kobe's leadership abilities. The great players should never let their teams give up. Kobe himself looked like he gave up. Sure, the Celtics played pretty good defense on him, but if he really is the best player on the planet, he should find a way to either get himself or his team going in such an important game. Even if they don't win, the effort should still be there. The Lakers were the well rested team, and the Celtics were the beat up team. The energy should have been in the Lakers' favor, even on the road.
> 
> But overall, the Lakers had a great season and must be congratulated on that. It's certainly not easy to come out on top in the West. Hopefully, the exposure of their weaknesses in the Finals will only make them get stronger. It would definitely be exciting to have a rematch next year.


Thank you for not being a troll and not acting like a moron like others who come in here.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think the problem is that kobe only promised that the Lakers will played through June which they did. He did not promise a championship.


----------



## Basketballjesus (May 30, 2007)

Great season making it to the NBA finals, but the Lakers were man handled by the Celtics. The Lakers need some man on man defense help and some heart!


----------

